# 

## 19jacek84

Witam. Mam pytanie,chcę kupić działkę.Sprawdziliśmy ja w kw.działka niby budowlana ale w kw jest zaznaczone że użytkowanie to gruntyorne! Jak mam to rozumieć ? Czy ktoś by mi to wyjaśnił ????

----------


## Busters

a od kiedy to w KW sie sprawdza takie rzeczy? Trzeba isc do gminy i zapytac jakie jest przeznaczenie dzialki. Albo jest MPZP albo nie i wtedy trzeba wystapic o WZ

----------


## maxb

Jeśli działka ma warunki zabudowy to po kupnie można je bez problemu przepisać na siebie. Oczywiście o ile obecny ich posiadacz wyrazi na to zgodę.

----------


## Antymateria

A mi przysłali ostatnio pismo z informacją, że na działce mam grunty orne. A dom już stoi  :ohmy:  Chyba trzeba będzie zaorać...

----------


## 19jacek84

Nie ma MPZP .Kilka lat w stecz właściciel wystąpił o WZ i je otrzymał , ale w gminie powiedzieli że są one nie aktualne  już.chciałbym poprostu mic pewnością że to jest na pewno działka budowlana. Nie chciał bym po zakupie niespodzianki że jest to jeszcze grun rolny.

----------


## maxb

O warunki zabudowy możesz wystąpić bez problemu nie będąc jeszcze właścicielem działki. Zbierz wymagane dokumenty, złóż wniosek i będziesz coś więcej wiedział.

----------


## 19jacek84

Jeśli dostanę WZ  wtedy już będę miał jasność że  to jest działka budowlana  ?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

tak,

zrób umowę przedwstępną, gdzie po otrzymaniu WZ będzie podpisana normalna umowa.

Po otrzymaniu WZ możesz tam zbudować dom alei  tak trzeba działkę odrolnić (grunty) przed otrzymaniem PNB.

Jaka klasa gruntu? Im lepsza tym większe opłaty za odrolnienie.

----------


## Bejaro

Dlaczego WZ jest nieaktualna?

WZ traci moc w razie uchwalenia MPZP lub wstrzymuje się wydawanie nowych od momentu rozpoczęcia pracy nad planem do momentu jego zatwierdzenia na max 9 mcy o ile dobrze pamiętam.Nie na każdą klasę gruntu zostaną wydane WZ,3 i wyżej nie.

Umowa warunkowa nie ma chyba w tej chwili sensu bo nowe WZ nie zostanie wydane do czasu obowiązywania nowej ustawy o ochronie gruntów rolnych.

O WZ możesz wystąpić ale o warunki techniczne mediów potrzebne do wniosku o WZ już nie bo do nich potrzebne jest prawo do dysponowania nieruchomością.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Zmienili już tę ustawę o ochronie gruntów, jest kilka warunków kiedy można dostać na gruntach 1-3

----------


## Antymateria

Chyba pasuje tutaj z moją sprawą.

Kupiłem działkę "budowlaną", ale w KW mam wpis, że grunt dzieli się na rola (R IVa) i pastwisko (PS IV). Dostałem bez problemów PnB, dom stoi w stanie SSO. Działka objęta jest MPZP i figuruje na terenie działek budowlanych.

Dzisiaj dostałem pismo, że stwierdzono rozbieżność pomiędzy wpisem w ewidencji gruntów i budynków, a stanem faktycznym działki, bo działka jest zabudowana, a ja mam wpisane pastwisko i rolę. Starostwo prosi mnie o dostarczenie do 30 dni dokumentu potwierdzającego faktyczny sposób korzystania z gruntu  :ohmy: , bo inaczej mogą zostać zastosowane przepisy o postępowaniu egzekucyjnym....  :ohmy: 

Pomocy? Co mam zrobić?

Wizja zaorania stała się bliższa niż myślałem.... żarty żartami, ale nie wiem co zrobić poza telefonem do geodety i starostwa, ewentualnie najechaniu gminy czołgiem.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

A odrolniłeś działkę (wyłączenie z produkcji rolnej) przed PNB?

----------


## Antymateria

> A odrolniłeś działkę (wyłączenie z produkcji rolnej) przed PNB?


Nie. 

PNB otrzymałem bez problemów i nie było tam mowy o żadnym odrolnieniu ani o dodatkowych warunkach. Z tego co wiem takie przekształcenie wykonuje się przy odbiorze domu, a nie już teraz.

Dzwoniłem do starostwa i mam dwie opcje:
1. Napisać pismo o wydłużenie do 3 miesięcy procedury - tak, aby podczas odbioru domu załatwić tą sprawę.
2. Zlecić wykonanie prac geodecie.

Tylko, że do 3 miesięcy na pewno nie będę miał odbioru domu! Media są jeszcze nie podpięte lub nie podciągnięte.

Znajomy mówi - pisz odwołanie bezwzględnie. Była pozytywna decyzja o PnB, prawo nie działa wstecz, spełniłem warunku stawiane przez urząd do PnB itd itp.

Mam problem....

----------


## mother_nature

Hmmm ja potrzebowałam odrolnienie dostarczyć starostwu, żeby w ogóle mogło być wydane PnB. Być może to starostwo przeoczyło i teraz próbują na Ciebie zrzucić odpowiedzialność?




> Znajomy mówi - pisz odwołanie bezwzględnie. Była pozytywna decyzja o PnB, prawo nie działa wstecz, spełniłem warunku stawiane przez urząd do PnB itd itp.


Właśnie doczytałam ten fragment... Uważam tak samo jak Twój Znajomy.

----------


## Bejaro

Nie rozumiem jednego,działka objęta MPZP tereny budowlane-więc to samo chyba przez się działkę odrolniło?

Działka zabudowana wg urzędników czym bo budynkiem mieszkalnym to nie jest , nie spełnia warunków technicznych.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie też jest wymagane bezwzględnie odrolnienie. Chyba przeoczyli patałachy...!!!

----------


## Bejaro

> U Mnie też jest wymagane bezwzględnie odrolnienie. Chyba przeoczyli patałachy...!!!


Ale Ty chyba masz WZ,a tutaj MPZP wskazuje na tereny budowlane...

----------


## agb

> Nie rozumiem jednego,działka objęta MPZP tereny budowlane-więc to samo chyba przez się działkę odrolniło?


Widziałeś kiedy żeby coś w urzędzie na korzyść obywatela zrobiło się samo? Plan IMO opisuje dopuszczalne zagospodarowanie terenu a nie rodzaje użytków gruntowych.

----------


## Marecki_

Ja właśnie kupiłem działkę gdzie w KW jest grunt orny, ale mam MPZP gdzie cały obszar objęty jest pod zabudowę jednorodzinną. Bank tak mnie przeczołgał z formalnościami gdzie musiałem udowodnić że na tej działce można budować że jestem spokojny o to. Nie wiem jak to się ma w momencie gdy masz wydane WZ, ale z tego co wiem to uchwalony MPZP ma najwyższą "ważność" i pierwszeństwo przed tym co jest popisane w KW itd.
Tylko ja będę budował na zgłoszeniu a nie na PnB.

----------


## Susz

> Chyba pasuje tutaj z moją sprawą.
> 
> Kupiłem działkę "budowlaną", ale w KW mam wpis, że grunt dzieli się na rola (R IVa) i pastwisko (PS IV). Dostałem bez problemów PnB, dom stoi w stanie SSO. Działka objęta jest MPZP i figuruje na terenie działek budowlanych.
> 
> Dzisiaj dostałem pismo, że stwierdzono rozbieżność pomiędzy wpisem w ewidencji gruntów i budynków, a stanem faktycznym działki, bo działka jest zabudowana, a ja mam wpisane pastwisko i rolę. Starostwo prosi mnie o dostarczenie do 30 dni dokumentu potwierdzającego faktyczny sposób korzystania z gruntu , bo inaczej mogą zostać zastosowane przepisy o postępowaniu egzekucyjnym.... 
> 
> Pomocy? Co mam zrobić?
> 
> Wizja zaorania stała się bliższa niż myślałem.... żarty żartami, ale nie wiem co zrobić poza telefonem do geodety i starostwa, ewentualnie najechaniu gminy czołgiem.


Moim zdaniem zawalił ten kto wydał pozwolenie na budowę. Można jeszcze się doczepić do architekta! To on powinien zweryfikować kompletność dokumentów i za coś w końcu mu się płaci, z kolei przy PnB ktoś też nie dopatrzył że tego nie ma. Mnie architekt na dzień dobry ścignął o decyzję o odrolnienie. Przy MPZP i oznaczeniu działki jako "budowlana" wskazuje na to tylko że teren decyzją gminy został przeznaczony pod budowę. A to czy dana działka jest rolna czy budowlana to ich to nie dotyczy. Stosowny wniosek o odrolnieniu my składaliśmy w starostwie na mapie do celów projektowych z zaznaczonym terenem pod zabudowę oraz uwaga! Drogą dojazdową jeśli ta wyznaczona jest z naszej działki i kiedyś zostanie utwardzona. Lepiej zadbać o to od razu niż później odralniać jeszcze kawałek. Darmowe odrolnienie działki to 500 m2. Wszystko  "powyżej" jest obliczane na zasadzie tabelki z ustawy o ochronie gruntów rolnych. Naliczana jest opłata którą wnosi się jednorazowo oraz 10% od niej płaci się co roku przez 10 lat. U nas wyglądało to tak że odrolniliśmy ok 580 m2 a za te 80 jest opłata 2400,- a co roku 240 zł. Jeżeli wartość zakupionego przez was gruntu wynosi więcej niż opłata jednorazowa to jej się nie płaci, zostaje tylko 10 letnia danina.  :jaw drop:

----------


## Susz

> Nie rozumiem jednego,działka objęta MPZP tereny budowlane-więc to samo chyba przez się działkę odrolniło?
> 
> Działka zabudowana wg urzędników czym bo budynkiem mieszkalnym to nie jest , nie spełnia warunków technicznych.


Samo przez się nigdy się nie odrolni. Tylko w granicach administracyjnych miast (ustawa o gruntach rolnych) tereny rolne "z automatu" są budowlanymi, ale jeśli samo miasto tego nie zrobiło - jak było w przypadku znajomych - to na wniosek o odrolnienie, taką pozytywną decyzję wydawano.

----------


## rabarbar1

Ło matko.
Szukałem dziury w całym i chyba znalazłem...
Mam problem idealnie pasujący tutaj.
Mam podpisaną umowę przedwstępną i wpłacony zadatek na zakup działki.
Działka w  MPZP jest oznaczona na mapie, jako w połowie budowlana a w pozostałej części rolna. 
Mnie to urzadzało, bo ta część budowlana wystarczy w zupełności na postawienie domu(około 1500m2 z 3300m2) i założyłem, że skoro w MPZP jest jako "tereny zabudowy mieszkaniowej" to nie ma problemu.
Jednak, jak przed momentem przeczytałem Wasz temat zamarłem.

Sprawdziłem jeszcze raz dokumenty w których posiadaniu jestem i widnieje w nich że:
1. Wypis z rejestru gruntów z dnia 21.04.2017: grunty orne RIVb 2600m2 i pastwiska 700m2.
2. Odpowiedź na wniosek złożony przez pośrednika nieruchomości do Starostwa z dnia 25.04.2017 w sprawie przeznaczenia działki w planie zagospodarowania przestrzennego: dzialka przeznaczona w części na tereny zabudowy mieszkaniowej 23MN i w części na tereny rolnicze15RZ.

Wynika z tego, że ta część budowlana(23MN około 1500m2) jest częścią gruntów ornych, o których pisze w pkt 1.

Z powyższego nie wiem jak mam traktować te dwa dokumenty względem siebie. Czy kupuję działkę budowlano-rolną(o czym do dnia dzisiejszego byłem przekonany), czy jednak rolną(grunty orne i pastwiska) i będę zmuszony do odrolnienia tego terenu a co za tym idzie do poniesienia dodatkowych kosztów?

Jeśli muszę odrolnić to dodatkowe pytanie o kwestię poruszoną przez użytkownika Susz. Skąd ten zapis, że jeśli cena gruntu jaką zapłaciłem za działkę, jest wyzsza od opłaty jednorazowej to nie muszę tego płacić a jedynie daninę rozłożona na 10 lat?

Sama danina wyniesie mnie około 25tys, jeśli będę musiał zapłacić opłatę jednorazową to kolejne 25tys co w sumie podnosi wartość tej działki o 50%. Stąd mój zawał w dniu dzisiejszym....

----------


## rabarbar1

Dzisiaj zaznajomiłem się z tematem co nieco w Internecie. Już widzę błąd w moim myśleniu z poprzedniego wpisu.
Przede wszystkim, działka jest odrolniona poprzez uchwalenie miejscowego MPZP(tak mi się wydaje). 
Pozostaje wyłączyć ją z produkcji rolnej co może być bardzo kosztowne i pokrzyzowac plany wkomponowania wybranego projektu na teren wyłączony z produkcji rolnej.
Do 500m2 mozna to zrobic za darmo. W sklad tych 500m2 musi wejsc powierzchnia domu, garazu, tarasu czy podjazdu(podobno) i jak rozumiem nie musi to być teren o jednorodnym kształcie zbliżonym do prostokąta czy kwadratuWitam .Jednak teraz mam dylemat. Co z warunkami z MPZP, zgodnie z ktorymi np. należy zachować powierzchnie biologicznie czynną w zalozmy 60%. Czy te 60% liczone będzie od powierzchni 500m2 wylaczonej z produkcji, czy od części budowlanej ustalonej przez MPZP(W moim przypadku około 1600m2)?

W jednym z artykułów Muratora wyczytałem, że skład części wyłaczonej z produkcji rolnej ustalany jest dowolnie przez różne urzędy. W jednych robią to jak napisałem nieco wyżej, w innych nie wchodzi w to jedynie teren zabudowany a cała powierzchnia dzialki budowlanej.

Jutro pędzę do Starostwa z nadzieją, że temat mi rozjaśnią.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przede wszystkim, działka jest odrolniona poprzez uchwalenie miejscowego MPZP(tak mi się wydaje).


Formalnie nie ma czegoś takiego, jak odrolnienie. Czy działka jest rolna, czy budowlana można też różnie rozumieć. Jedni tak nazywają w zależności od tego, co jest w ewidencji gruntów, inni jakie jest przeznaczenie w MPZP. I dlatego tu jest sporo nieporozumień.

MPZP jest dla inwestora najważniejszy. To zgodnością z MPZP musi się wykazać projekt i zagospodarowanie działki. W tym powierzchnia biologicznie czynna, kąt dachu, ilość kondygnacji itd. Jak się zgadza, to finalnie, po zbudowaniu i utwardzeniu trzeba odpowiednio zaktualizować ewidencję gruntów - wyłączyć z produkcji rolnej. Czy potrzebna będzie do tego decyzja i opłaty zależy od powierzchni wyłączanej i klasy gruntu. Podobno niektóre urzędy domagają się odrolnienia całej działki. Co IMO nie ma podstaw ani logiki - w końcu sami ustalili, że część musi być biologicznie czynna, wiec nie zostaje wyłączona. Dalej jest ogródkiem czy trawnikiem. Wyłączać z produkcji rolnej (i płacić wyższy podatek - bo to w praktyce do tego się sprowadza) powinno się tylko część faktycznie wyłączoną, a nie biologicznie czynną.

----------


## Slawko123

> Formalnie nie ma czegoś takiego, jak odrolnienie.


formalnie jest



> Jak się zgadza, to finalnie, po zbudowaniu i utwardzeniu trzeba  odpowiednio zaktualizować ewidencję gruntów - wyłączyć z produkcji  rolnej.


sorry, ale to totalna bzdura. Wyłączenie z produkcji rolniczej musi nastąpić przed wydaniem pozwolenia na budowę, inaczej takowego nie dostaniesz



> Podobno niektóre urzędy domagają się odrolnienia całej działki.


odrolnienie to jedno, a wyłączenie z produkcji rolniczej to drugie.
odrolnić trzeba całą działkę, a wyłączyć z produkcji rolniczej tyle ile potrzeba.




> Co z warunkami z MPZP, zgodnie z ktorymi np. należy zachować  powierzchnie biologicznie czynną w zalozmy 60%. Czy te 60% liczone  będzie od powierzchni 500m2 wylaczonej z produkcji, czy od części  budowlanej ustalonej przez MPZP(W moim przypadku około 1600m2)?


60%dotyczy całej działki




> W jednym z artykułów Muratora wyczytałem, że skład części wyłaczonej z  produkcji rolnej ustalany jest dowolnie przez różne urzędy. W jednych  robią to jak napisałem nieco wyżej, w innych nie wchodzi w to jedynie  teren zabudowany a cała powierzchnia dzialki budowlanej.


nie doczytałeś. W całym kraju jest jednakowo wedle ustawy która obowiązuje jednakowo w całym kraju. Prawdopodobnie mylisz lub zostałeś wprowadzony w błąd pojęciami "odrolnienie" i "wyłączenie z produkcji rolniczej". TO SĄ DWA ODDZIELNE POJĘCIA I STANOWIĄ ZUPEŁNIE CO INNEGO.

----------


## Kaizen

> formalnie jest


W jakiej ustawie czy rozporządzeniu znajdę "odrolnienie"?




> Wyłączenie z produkcji rolniczej musi nastąpić przed wydaniem pozwolenia na budowę, inaczej takowego nie dostaniesz


Buduję, mam PnB, nie odrolniłem, płacę podatek rolny. 




> zostałeś wprowadzony w błąd pojęciami "odrolnienie" i "wyłączenie z produkcji rolniczej". TO SĄ DWA ODDZIELNE POJĘCIA I STANOWIĄ ZUPEŁNIE CO INNEGO.


Zacytuj te przepisy o "odrolnieniu".

----------


## Slawko123

> W jakiej ustawie czy rozporządzeniu znajdę "odrolnienie"?
> 
> 
> 
> Buduję, mam PnB, nie odrolniłem, płacę podatek rolny. 
> 
> 
> 
> Zacytuj te przepisy o "odrolnieniu".


prosze bardzo http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/Download;jse...0160078&type=3

tam jest wszystko.

Zeby nie był:  *odrolnienie* to nic innego jak zmiana przeznaczenia gruntów na cele nierolnicze lub nieleśne.
Te grunty dalej sa rolnicze i dalej płacisz podatek jak za grunty rolne dopóki nie wyłączysz z produkcji rolniczej, nie zbudujesz budynku i nie oddasz w uzytkowanie(geodeta nie naniesie inwentaryzacji powykonawczej na mape zasadniczą) te wszystkie 3-y rzeczy muszą wystąpić jednocześnie.

----------


## Kaizen

> prosze bardzo http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/Download;jse...0160078&type=3
> 
> tam jest wszystko.
> 
> Zeby nie był:  *odrolnienie*


Weź i to wytłuść, że byłem w błędzie twierdząc, że formalnie nie istnieje "odrolnienie".

----------


## rabarbar1

> Weź i to wytłuść, że byłem w błędzie twierdząc, że formalnie nie istnieje "odrolnienie".


Kaizen, wydaje mi się że kolega ma rację. W rozdziale 3 art 11 ust.4 jest jasno napisane "...Wydanie decyzji, o których mowa w ust. 1–2, następuje przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia na budowę.", gdzie w pkt 1 jest mowa o wyłączeniu z produkcji użytków rolnych.

Jeśli tego nie zrobiłeś to zgodnie z art 14 ust 2 może czekać Ciebie kara finansowa np za nieściągnięcie warstwy humusu, o czym ewentualnie powinni Ciebie poinformować właśnie w decyzji o wyłączeniu gruntu z produkcji rolnej.

Dalej rozdział 7 art 27 mówi o kontroli wykonania przepisów gdzie miedzy innymi w art 28 tegoż rozdziału stoi:

"Art.28.1. Wrazie stwierdzenia, że grunty zostały wyłączone zprodukcji
niezgodnie z przepisami niniejszej ustawy, sprawcy wyłączenia ustala się opłatę w wysokości dwukrotnej należności.
2. W razie stwierdzenia, że grunty przeznaczone w miejscowym planie zagospodarowania przestrzennego na cele nierolnicze lub nieleśne zostały wyłączone z produkcji bez decyzji, o której mowa w art. 11 ust. 1 i 2, decyzję taką wydaje się z urzędu, podwyższając jednocześnie wysokość należności o 10%.
3. W razie niezakończenia rekultywacji gruntów zdewastowanych w okresie, o którym mowa w art. 20 ust. 4, stosuje się opłatę roczną podwyższoną o 200% od dnia, w którym rekultywacja gruntów powinna zostać zakończona.".

Myślę, że to wszystko mogą teraz zarzucić Tobie, bo nie miałeś decyzji w zwiazku z czym oni nie wiedzieli ze budując dom wyłączasz z produkcji część gruntów rolnych, a co za tym idzie nie mieli możliwości weryfikacji czy Ty np. zastosowałbyś sie do nakazu zdjęcia humusu(pomimo ze to pewnie zrobiłeś ale oni tego nie mogli sprawdzić).
Wydaje mi sie, ze masz analogiczną sytuacje jak kolego z pierwszej strony tego tematu(użytkownik Antymateria), który dostał pozwolenie na budowę bez decyzji o wyłączeniu gruntów ale przy odbiorze budynku urzędnikowi się przypomniało że brak tej formalności. W Twoim przypadku wyglada na to, że przeoczenie w urzędzie poszło jeszcze dalej i nawet odebrali budynek. EDIT: teraz doczytałem ze budujesz i nie masz odbioru, wiec sytuacja dokładnie taka sama jak u Antymaterii.

Moim zdaniem pozostaje ci zamieść temat pod dywan albo złożyć wniosek o wyłączenie z produkcji rolnej terenu, udając ze budynku tam nie ma, choć to raczej ryzykowne wyjście.

Tak to ja widzę, ale zaznaczam ze jestem laikiem w tej materii.

Mam jeszcze pytanie do kolegi Slawko123 w temacie sposobu wyłączenia terenu z produkcji rolnej. Napisałeś że nie doczytałem i wszędzie robią tak samo zgodnie z ustawą. Teraz ja proszę o uszczegółowienie. To znaczy jak?Wyłączają całą część budowlaną, czy tylko tę pod która stanie dom, garaż, podjazd itp.?

----------


## Slawko123

Przy składaniu dokumentów do PnB potrzebny jest projekt budowlany oraz projekt zagospodarowania terenu. 
Architekt na tym projekcie określa gdzie ma stać budynek(i), jaką mają powierzchnię zabudowy, jakie i gdzie podjazdy, ścieżki, altany smietnikowe  itp. To wszystko ma jakąś powierzchnię sumaryczną którą oblicza architekt i wszystko to opisuje na mapie zagospodarowania terenu. I właśnie tą powierzchnię wylaczasz z produkcji rolniczej.

----------


## rabarbar1

Wyczerpująca odpowiedz  :smile: . Dziękuję.
Idę dzisiaj do starostwa, wiec upewnię się czy oni tez tak to widzą i dam znać.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Slawko123

Jak będziesz robił zagospodarowanie działki, weź pod uwagę wszystko. Opaski wokół budynku, tarasy ogólnie wszystko. Lepiej więcej zaznaczyć i później zrobić mniej niż ma później zabraknąć wyłączonego terenu.
Co do altany smietnikowej to w zabudowie jednorodzinnej może być 2m od granicy . Nie 3 , tak jak większość architektów projektuje.

----------


## rabarbar1

Byłem w Starostwie oraz w gminie.
Kaizen, pytałem o twoją sprawę i potwierdzili mi że najpierw należy wyłączyć teren z obszarów produkcji rolnej(przed wystąpieniem o pozwolenie na budowę).

Co do mojego tematu, jak poniżej.
1. 60% powierzchni biologicznie czynnej liczone jest w stosunku do powierzchni terenu budowlanego wyznaczonego przez MPZP.
2. Obszar powierzchni wyłączonej z produkcji rolnej jest ustalany pod dom, drogę,media(nawet te zakopane po ziemią), śmietnik itp. Pani to ujęła w trzech słowach  "wszelki grunt utwardzony". Co najważniejsze dla mnie, na co muszę zwrócić uwagę to że wyznaczenie takiego obszaru musi być jednorodną bryłą np. Prostokąt lub kwadrat. Jeśli np dojazd do garażu będzie z lewej strony, media z prawej a po środku między drogą główną a domem będzie stał śmietnik, to teren nie będzie wyznaczony po krawędziach tych trzech składowych ale zostanie zakreślony wraz z obszarem trawnika znajdującego się pomiędzy nimi. Zatem najlepiej zbić wszystko do "kupy", aby zmieścić się w darmowych 500m2.
3. Ja z przodu działki mam 776m2 gleby klasy PsIII(pastwiska) a z tylu RIVb. Gdyby było odwrotnie, w ogóle nie musialbym występować o wyłączenie terenu z produkcji rolnej. Urzędniczka powiedziała mi, ze na glebach RIVb i gorszych tego wymogu nie ma(może Kaizen posiada taki typ byleby).
4. Jedyną niewiadomą w tym momencie jest dla mnie kwota do zapłaty za ewentualne przekroczenie darmowych 500m2. Urzędniczka wyliczyła mi dokładną kwotę co do grosza za pozostałe 276m2 działki, jaką musiałbym płacić przez kolejne dziesięć lat corocznie (804.40PLN). Jednak nie była w stanie podać kwoty "należności", czyli pierwszej płatności jednorazowej opisanej w ustawie. Uzasadniła to tym, że dopóki architekt nie zaprojektuje wszystkich mediów, nie naniesie budynku itp to nie jest w stanie oszacować takiej kwoty nawet w przybliżeniu. To mnie bardzo dziwi, według mojej interpretacji ustawy kwota wyliczona przez urzędniczkę to 10% z kwoty należności(jednorazowej opłaty) której rzekomo ta pani nie jest w stanie oszacować.

Jeśli chodzi o pkt. 4, czy ja sie mylę czy faktycznie kwota rocznej opłaty dokonywanej przez kolejne 10 lat jest kwotą 10% z należności(jednorazowej)? Jeśli tak to przecież odpowiedz jest jasna: należność=8044.00. Jeśli ktoś zna odpowiedź proszę o wyjaśnienie.

Drugim niejasnym tematem dla mnie jest budowa domu na granicy dwóch rodzajów gruntów. Cześć domu będzie posadowiona na PsIII a pozostała cześć na RIVb(obie w obszarze budowlanym wyznaczonym przez MPZP). Czy urzędnicy nie znajdą jakiegoś przepisu zabraniającego takiej praktyki. Zapomnaielm o to dopytać.

----------


## Slawko123

> Jeśli chodzi o pkt. 4, czy ja sie mylę czy faktycznie kwota rocznej  opłaty dokonywanej przez kolejne 10 lat jest kwotą 10% z  należności(jednorazowej)? Jeśli tak to przecież odpowiedz jest jasna:  należność=8044.00. Jeśli ktoś zna odpowiedź proszę o wyjaśnienie.


tak, dokładnie tak.
Ja wyłaczałem z produkcji rolniczej 21m2 pod altane, to miałem do zapłaty 650zł /10lat=65zł rocznie. ale to było w grudniu  2011, od stycznia 2012 wszystko zdrozało o 100% czyli zapłaciłbym 1200zł/10lat=120zł rocznie. 
obecnie sam mozesz sobie policzyć. baza jest w art12. ustawy o ochronie gruntów rolnych i leśnych http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/Download?id=WDU19950160078&type=3




> Drugim niejasnym tematem dla mnie jest budowa domu na granicy dwóch  rodzajów gruntów. Cześć domu będzie posadowiona na PsIII a pozostała  cześć na RIVb(obie w obszarze budowlanym wyznaczonym przez MPZP). Czy  urzędnicy nie znajdą jakiegoś przepisu zabraniającego takiej praktyki.  Zapomnaielm o to dopytać.


nie ma takiego zapisu zabraniającego wybudowania w ten sposób domu, jedynie może być problem z dokładnym policzeniem ile jest na PsIII a ile na RbIV.

edit: widze, ze opłata spadła i teraz zapłaciłbym nawet mniej

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, pytałem o twoją sprawę i potwierdzili mi że najpierw należy wyłączyć teren z obszarów produkcji rolnej(przed wystąpieniem o pozwolenie na budowę).


A ja ciągle płacę podatek rolny. I co mam  z tym zrobić?

W dokumentacji mam tylko pismo (załączone do wniosku o PnB) że 

_"...występują grunty pochodzenia mineralnego klasy IVb. Z uwagi na swoją klasę i pochodzenie, przedmiotowe grunty nie są objęte ochroną, w związku z czym można je wyłączyć z produkcji rolniczej bez zgody organu"_

Można. Ale ciągle tego nie zrobiłem. Bo to po inwentaryzacji powykonawczej będę na 100% pewien, które zostaną wyłączone.

----------


## Slawko123

a masz plan zagospodarowania działki?
potrzebny do PnB.

ja tez płacę podatek rolny, pomimo tego, ze mam wyłaczone grunty z produkcji rolniczej. 
jedno z drugim nie ma nic wspólnego.

czytam Twój dziennik budowy i widze, że budynek jeszcze nie oddany do uzytkowania.
w takim razie bedziesz płacił podatek rolny dopóki nie oddasz budynku w uzytkowanie.
To nie wszystko. w momencie oddania budynku do użytku i wykonaniu inwentaryzacji powykonawczej geodezyjnej cała działka stanie sie terenem zabudowanym o oznaczeniu B i bedziej płacił podatek jak za teren zabudowany a nie rolniczy

----------


## Wybuduję czy nie? :)

Może Was uspokoje, ale działka budowlana to nic innego jak przekształcony grunt orny na działkę budowlaną w momencie załatwiania PNB.
Czyli w praktyce nie ma działek do kupienia w statusie działka budowlana, ponieważ ktoś musiał by już składać dokumenty do pozwolenia na budowę i mieć już projekt budowlany, aby uzyskać taki status działki. Nikt tego nie robi bo inwestor sam dostosowywuje działkę do swoich potrzeb i buduje dom jaki mu się podoba.
Ja kupiłem w kwietniu ubiegłego roku działkę jako grunt orny objęty MPZP i w momencie składania papierów do PNB odrolniłem  50 % tego terenu.
Więcej mi się nie opłacało, ponieważ bym musiał większy podatek od nieruchomości płacić za całą działkę.

Czyli podsomuwując kupując działkę zwracajmy uwagę czy działka posida MPZP lub Warunki Zagospodarowania - jeśli tak sprawdźdzmy jakie jest przeznaczenie działki

Pozdrawiam

----------


## rabarbar1

> tak, dokładnie tak.
> Ja wyłaczałem z produkcji rolniczej 21m2 pod altane, to miałem do zapłaty 650zł /10lat=65zł rocznie. ale to było w grudniu  2011, od stycznia 2012 wszystko zdrozało o 100% czyli zapłaciłbym 1200zł/10lat=120zł rocznie. 
> obecnie sam mozesz sobie policzyć. baza jest w art12. ustawy o ochronie gruntów rolnych i leśnych...


Nie piszesz tutaj nic o należności a jedynie o opłacie rocznej. Byłeś z niej zwolniony, czy poprostu nie wspomniałeś o tym?
Przypominam, że należność a opłata roczna to dwie różne opłaty. Najpierw płaci sie ustaloną kwotę należności (opłata jednorazowa) np 10.000 PL a potem co roku przez 10 lat 10% tej kwoty(opłata roczna), czyli 1000 PLN. W sumie po 10 latach w takim przypadku wpłaciliśmy z racji wyłączenia terenu z produkcji rolnej 20.000PLN.

Wiem, ze jest szansa że urząd może zwolnić płatnika z nakazu płacenia należności i pozostanie do zapłaty jedynie opłata roczna, jednak jest to uzależnione chyba od ceny naszego gruntu w stsunku do jakiejś innej kwoty. Niestety nie wiem o co tutaj chodzi. Wspominał ktoś o tym na pierwszej stronie. Wspominała dzisiaj o tym rownież urzędniczka, jednak mi to umknęło bo skupiłem się na temacie niemożności określenia należności przez urzędniczkę...

----------


## Slawko123

> Może Was uspokoje, ale działka budowlana to nic innego jak  przekształcony grunt orny na działkę budowlaną w momencie załatwiania  PNB.


mylisz sie. dopóki nie ujawnisz poprzez inwentaryzację geodezyjną wybudowanych budynków i nie oddasz ich w uzytkowanie, grunt cały czas bedzie rolny i bedziesz płacił podatek jak za grunt rolny. jeszcze nie słyszałem i nie widzałem aby było inaczej.




> Ja kupiłem w kwietniu ubiegłego roku działkę jako grunt orny objęty MPZP  i w momencie składania papierów do PNB odrolniłem  50 % tego terenu.
> Więcej mi się nie opłacało, ponieważ bym musiał większy podatek od nieruchomości płacić za całą działkę.


nie ma znaczenia ile wyłączyłeś z produkcji rolniczej(na pewno nie odrolniłeś, bo to zrobiła gmina podczas uchwalania MPZP i odrolniła cały teren na którym w MPZP jest oznaczenie MN, U) i tak cała działke bedziesz miał jako budowlaną z oznaczeniem B. bo cała działka jest juz odrolniona przez gminę.
Podatek i tak zapłacisz od całości od nastepnego roku w którym nastapi to co opisałem przy pierwszym cytacie

----------


## Slawko123

> Nie piszesz tutaj nic o należności a jedynie o opłacie rocznej. Byłeś z niej zwolniony, czy poprostu nie wspomniałeś o tym?


zwolniony bo grunt był więcej warty niż opłata, teraz to doczytałem natomiast ja zapłaciłem jednorazowo te 641zł za całe 10 lat i mam spokój

----------


## Astronom

Jeśli ma się grunt rolny to można odrolnić tylko ten kawałek na którym będzie stał dom, a reszta niech sobie będzie rolna.

----------


## Slawko123

odrolnić trzeba cała działkę, nie tylko kawałek, poza tym nie da się odrolnić kawałka. kawałek to można tylko wyłączyć z produkcji rolniczej po odrolnieniu całości.

----------

